# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  न्यू हिंदी सोंग

## Musa Bhai

आपको कोई भी सोंग की जरूरत हो तो  आप उस फिल्म का नाम और सोंग का नाम देना  होगा

----------


## Musa Bhai

*Yamla Pagla Deewana* *[2011]

*Music Director: RDB, Laxmikant Pyarelal,  Nouman Jawaid, Rahul B. Seth, Anu Malik, Sandesh Shandliya, Sanjoy  Chowdhary
Lyricist: RDB, Anand Bakshi, Rahul B. Seth, Nouman Jawaid, Anu Malik,  Irshad Kamil, Dharmendra
Label: T-Series
MP3 Bitrate: 320Kbps VBR (~) 
Ripped & Posted By: [xDR] @ xDR 

*-= Tracklist =-*

01. Yamla Pagla Deewana - YPD Title Track  
02. Yamla Pagla Deewana - Charha De Rang   
03. Yamla Pagla Deewana - Tinku Jiya                          
04. Yamla Pagla Deewana - Sau Baar  
05. Yamla Pagla Deewana - Chamki Jawaani  
06. Yamla Pagla Deewana - Son Titariya
07. Yamla Pagla Deewana - Kadd Ke Botal                       
08. Yamla Pagla Deewana - Charha De Rang (Part 2)  
09. Yamla Pagla Deewana - Charha De Rang (Pervez Adlib Version)
10. Yamla Pagla Deewana - Charha De Rang (Rahat Adlib Version)
11. Yamla Pagla Deewana - Gurbani    



all single link


* 

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EIN77AIY

or

http://www.fileserve.com/file/8xATmU2/Yamla Pagla Deewana [2011-MP3-VBR-320Kbps] - xDR.rar
*

----------


## Musa Bhai

*Dil Toh Baccha Hai Ji [2011]


*Music Director: Pritam
Lyricist: Neelesh Misra, Kumaar, Sayeed Quadri, Sanjay Chhel
Label: T-Series
MP3 Bitrate: 320Kbps VBR (~)
Ripped By: [xDR] @ xDR

-= Tracklist =-

01. Dil Toh Baccha Hai Ji - Abhi Kuch Dino Se
02. Dil Toh Baccha Hai Ji - Tere Bin
03. Dil Toh Baccha Hai Ji - Yeh Dil Hai Nakhre Wala
04. Dil Toh Baccha Hai Ji - Jadugari
05. Dil Toh Baccha Hai Ji - Beshuba
06. Dil Toh Baccha Hai Ji - Tere Bin (Reprise)
07. Dil Toh Baccha Hai Ji - Yeh Dil Hai Nakhrewala (Film Version)

08. Dil Toh Baccha Hai Ji - Tere Bin (Remix)



all single link
*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HN3064M2

or

http://depositfiles.com/files/35nq6htsl

or

http://www.filesonic.com/file/48560145/Dil_Toh_Baccha_Hai_Ji__[2011-MP3-VBR-320Kbps].By.TUHiN.rar

or

http://hotfile.com/dl/92513672/d1f43...TUHiN.rar.html

or

http://rapidshare.com/files/43961745..._.By.TUHiN.rar




*

----------


## Musa Bhai

*Patiala House ~ 2011


*Movie Name : Patiala House

Year of Release : 2011

Release Date : 11 February 2011

Cast : Akshay Kumar, Anushka Sharma, Rishi Kapoor, Dimple Kapadia, Prem Chopra, Hard Kaur, Tinu Anand... 

Music Director : Shankar Mahadevan, Ehsaan Noorani, Loy Mendonca

Genre : Drama, Family

Banner : People Tree Films Pvt. Ltd., Credence Motion Picture & speaking Tree film

Presenter : T-Series

Producer : Bhushan Kumar, Mukesh Talreja, Kishan Kumar, Twinkle Khanna, Zoeb Springwala

Executive Producer : Sanjay Shivalkar, Aashish Singh

Director : Nikhil Advani

Lyrics : Anvita Dutt Guptan

Singers : Mahalakshmi Iyer, Hard Kaur, Shafqat  Amanat Ali, Shankar Mahadevan, Earl, Master Saleem, Vishal Dadlani,  Suraj Jagan, Alyssa Mendonsa, Hans Raj Hans, Richa Sharma




 



 01 Laung Da Lashkara - Mahalakshmi Iyer, Hard Kaur, Jassi

. 02 Kyun Main Jaagoon - Shafqat Amanat Ali

. 03 Rola Pa Gaya - Mahalakshmi Iyer, Shankar Mahadevan Earl, Master Saleem, Hard Kaur
. 04 Aadat Hai Voh - Vishal Dadlani

. 05 Baby When You Talk To Me - Suraj Jagan, Alyssa Mendonsa

. 06 Tumba Tumba - Hans Raj Hans

. 07 Kyun Main Jaagoon (Unplugged) - Shafqat Amanat Ali

. 08 Aval Allah - Richa Sharma

. 09 Kyun Main Jaagoon (Remix) - Shafqat Amanat Ali

. 10 Baby When You Talk To Me (Remix) - Suraj Jagan, Alyssa Mendonsa

. 11 Rola Pa Gaya (Remix) - Mahalakshmi Iyer, Shankar Mahadevan Earl, Master Saleem, Hard Kaur

. 12 Laung Da Lashkara (Remix) - Mahalakshmi Iyer, Hard Kaur, Jassi









*320 Kbps

*http://hotfile.com/dl/95193552/aadb3...0Kbps.zip.html




*128 Kbps

*http://hotfile.com/dl/95193707/d98b6...8Kbps.zip.html

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

कल करे सो आज आज करे सो अब

----------


## mahesh906

Bin Bulaye Barati Ke Gane Do Bhai

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

TUM BIN...............................

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बिन बुलाई बरात

----------

